# When to choose better grade paint



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I use a lot of Valspar and for the most part they make good products. The cheaper lines though, are tough to make look good. I recently used the 4,000 on a ceiling also. Even with spraying a heavy coat and back rolling, it took two coats to cover the white primer and it still didn't look that great. 

Yes, you could expect better results from a higher quality paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Stories like this one are why we highly recommend a better quality paint. Did you really save any money at $14.99 a gallon. No, in fact, you lost money because now you have to buy the better paint to fix the problem. Try Sherwin-Williams Emminence. Generally, one coat coverage on ceilings if painting them FLAT white.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sherwin Williams Emminence, Benjamin Moore Muresco Ceiling Paint or Pittsburg Premium Celing Paint are all excellent paints.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The best time to decide on a better grade of paint is before you buy a crap paint.
But there's always next time!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Stories like this one are why we highly recommend a better quality paint. Did you really save any money at $14.99 a gallon. No, in fact, you lost money because now you have to buy the better paint to fix the problem. Try Sherwin-Williams Emminence. Generally, one coat coverage on ceilings if painting them FLAT white.


 
Glad it works for you, I have used it maby 20 or 30 times and NEVER got away with one coat

I have done a lot of one coat ceilings with this


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

I have tried the Valspar 4000- supposed to be comparable to Pro-mar 400 from SW.The Pro-mar is much better but I have used the Valspar 2000 it worked fine for ceilings.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Glad it works for you, I have used it maby 20 or 30 times and NEVER got away with one coat
> 
> I have done a lot of one coat ceilings with this


Just me but I have never had to 2 coat the eminence. Plus it impressed me with no prime.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Since you mentioned "each pass of the roller", make sure you get into the habit of finishing each roller stroke in the same direction, and with the roller in the same direction. For example let's say you're rolling with the arm of the roller to the right, and the open end to the left. Keep it this way across the entire ceiling. Also, after the paint in the current load is applied evenly to your satisfaction, make sure the last roller stroke goes in the same direction - either moving toward you or moving away from you. This isn't as important with flat paint as with eggshell, but still it's a good habit and will eliminate that as a source of your problems.


----------



## teejersey (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for your replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ejmck (Feb 2, 2021)

I am not an expert painter in the slightest. I don't enjoy it, but do it myself to save money. I wipe walls of dust but that's it on prep.

I used Valspar Signature paint for 2 bedrooms in my home before we moved in 5 yrs ago. 2 different colors.

This time I wanted to paint the top half of our master bedroom walls (we have a high chair rail on all walls). I chose to use a cheaper Valspar paint; Valspar 2000. The color I chose was 1 I used when I purchased the Signature variety before. I used an angle brush to cut in around ceiling, windows, blinds, closet door, & door frame. I used a roller brush to paint in the rest. I did 1 coat so far & am pleased. After an hr & a half I checked the paint & it looked good to me. My technique could use some work, but otherwise the color is what I expected. It looks the exact same as the other room that has the same color.

I have never seen any issues with any Valspar paint peeling or coming off on any rooms where I have painted with it. As long as I am doing the painting myself I probably will continue using Valspar paint.


----------

